# Poison wanna-be ?



## fsperry (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

      Wondering if this is a poison or not.  Very light green in color and 5' tall with "438" on bottom.  If not a poison, then what could it be ?

      Thanks, Fred


----------



## fsperry (Dec 29, 2007)

5 inches tall, obviously, not 5 feet


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 31, 2007)

Fred, it seems like I dug something similar to that with some embossing on it.  I'll look for it tommorow, provided I can see straight. - Jim


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 31, 2007)

I NO NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING! ABOUT POISONS BUT I DONT THINK THATS A POISON BOTTLE BECAUSE I HERD THAT ALONG TIME AGO, AT NIGHT WHEN SOMEONES SICK OR WANTS A DRINK AND THEY GO INTO A CABINET, SO THEY WOULDNT POISON THEMSELVES, THE MAKERS WOULD MAKE THE POISON BOTTLE AS NOTICE ABLE AS POSSIBLE. LIKE A LOT OF BUMBS STRANGE SHAPES, AND BRIGHT COLORS. ITS JUST A GUESS BUT 9999999,000000 / 100 % CHANCE THAT I AM RONG[>:]

 ANNA


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 31, 2007)

Its not a typical poison form, maybe a medicine or an extract, hart to say with no label.


----------



## fsperry (Dec 31, 2007)

Alrighty Jim,,,,,I'll wait for your reply, providing your vision is OK.  HA

 Anna, I thought maybe because it has a triangular shape that it might be a poison as it would "feel different" in the dark, but that's just a guess.  Thanks for your replies


----------



## fsperry (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Matt,

       I was thinking that way too but the shape has me baffled,,,,,,not usual for a medicine is it ?

 Thanks


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2007)

Not a poison bottle, although it could have very well contained a poisonous substance. Triangular bottles are an uncommon shape, but I have seen some plain ones like yours. McCormick sold laudanum in clear, triangular bottles, so it is possible that it may have been a label-only laudanum bottle from McCormick or someone else. But, as Matt said, it's hard to say without a label. Happy New Year! ~Jim


----------



## Jim1870 (Jan 1, 2008)

Vision is fine - I'm down to two of everything

 Mine is embossed "Milton" and was dug in July in my backyard dump.   It is somewhat smaller than yours at 4 1/2 inches.  I'm not sure what was in it though.  I did some searching without much luck.


----------



## otgb (Jan 5, 2008)

here is one i have i thinki have another one here some were that say celery compound


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 6, 2008)

> I was thinking that way too but the shape has me baffled,,,,,,not usual for a medicine is it ?


 
 Of about 6000 medicines I currently have listed about a dozen are triangular shaped so I would say its an uncommon shape for a medicine...but they do exist.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey all saw this post and a small bottle I have came to mind . Its a plain jane to. I to had wondered if it may be a poison as in insect killer that layed on its side to let the bugs in to eat the poison.  I did notice  that the lip of mine does touch when layed down while those my not.Just a thought . Good luck diggen all . bill


----------



## bottlenecker (Feb 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I thought the same thing too.


----------

